# Christmas Films



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Ok, so the final count down has started and Christmas is only weeks away, and a few people may shake there head at this thread....

I use to be a right Scrooge but my attitude has changed over the past few years and I now think I'm turning back into a kid, again. I usually look forward to watching Nightmare Before Christmas, Home Alone 1&2, Elf and Muppets Christmas Carol.

What films do you all look forward to watching over the Christmas period?


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

I love elf :L its the best comedy film there is!

My all time favorite is Jingle all the way.. man that movie is amazing!


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

I love elf too! Also love miracle on 34th street!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Home Alone and Jingle all the Way. Elf is a good one too


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Home Alone and Jingle all the Way. Elf is a good one too


How could i forget home alone!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Home alone > elf > all others


----------



## rkelly113 (Oct 12, 2013)

National Lampoons Christmas Vacation....followed by Santa Clause the movie....


----------



## Chris_911 (Jul 31, 2013)

National Lampoon and Bad Santa.


----------



## Meta5 (Aug 1, 2013)

Second lampoon and Bad Santa


----------



## roelliwohde (Dec 14, 2012)

Little Lord Fauntleroy with Ricky Schroder and Sir Alec Guinness

It's my alltime favourite since I've been a child


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Die Hard! Classic Christmas film!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Gotta be Wizard of Oz for me, it was always on at Christmas when I was younger. It's my all time fav film as it brings back memories of my late mum.

Then I'd go for Home Alone, that film just makes me laugh and I've seen it loadsa times.
Don't forget Spartacus and Ben Hur. although these are not played anymore around Christmas.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

YES!!! Love a Christmas film!
National Lampoon Christmas Vacation 
Its a wonderful Life
Fred Claus
Scrooged
Die Hard (weirdly)
Miracle on 34th Street
Gremlins
Polar Express
The Santa Claus
Jack Frost
etc etc etc .... Just keep em coming! 

COME ON CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## Overdoser (Oct 25, 2010)

The Santa Claus movie with Dudley Moore...brilliant..


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Would love to see the inexplicably rare film The Bishops Wife (Cary Grant & David Niven)


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Home Alone
Jingle All The Way
Miracle on 34th Street


----------



## Rob_Car (Aug 8, 2013)

Die Hard! Always watch, usually on Christmas Eve.
The Santa Clause
One Very Special Christmas
Mrs Miracle
Jingle all the Way


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Miracle on 34th Street & The Snowman


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Lethal Weapon


----------



## honestman (Oct 4, 2012)

For me in order of favourite :

1) Its A Wonderful Life
2) Home Alone
3) Home Alone 2
4) Elf
5) Scrooged


----------



## asboman (Aug 1, 2010)

Santa claus the movie is by far the best christmas film, and we have to watch The Snowman every christmas day


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Arthur Christmas... Took my kids to see this at the pictures when it came out... Absolutely brilliant film:thumbup:


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

How bizarre, only this morning I dug out my xmas dvd's to start watching. Here they are..


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

roelliwohde said:


> Little Lord Fauntleroy with Ricky Schroder and Sir Alec Guinness
> 
> It's my alltime favourite since I've been a child


Ive got to admit that I've never even heard of that film, but after reading about it, it seems to be a bit of an xmas classic?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## roelliwohde (Dec 14, 2012)

In germany it is a kind of an xmas classic  Isn't it popular in the UK as well? Thought it would be...


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

honestman said:


> For me in order of favourite :
> 
> 1) Its A Wonderful Life
> 2) Home Alone
> ...


Never seen 'It's a Wonderful Life' but would love to. I need to sort this!


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

nbray67 said:


> Never seen 'It's a Wonderful Life' but would love to. I need to sort this!


It's a bit if a classic to say the least, but personally I didn't like it.


----------



## frosty90 (Dec 9, 2013)

Has to be die hard 1 & 2


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

It's a thanksgiving film not Christmas but I always watch it at Christmas. Planes Trains and Automobiles. 

Christmas with the Kranks is one of the wifes favourites, it's alright has some funny moments. Fred Claus is pretty funny too, especially the brothers anonymous scene.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Die Hard, Home Alone..


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

National lampoon 
Home alone 1 and 2
Nightmare before Christmas
The Santander clause


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Home alone 1 and 2
Die hard 1 and 2
A Christmas carol
The snowman on Xmas day
National lampoons Xmas vacation


----------



## Darren68 (May 30, 2010)

Scrooge,Christmas Carol,Scrooged
Home alone 1&2
The Santa Clause(1,2,3)
Christmas with the Kranks
Polar Express 
Fred Claus 
Charlie and the Chocolate Factory (old one and not about Christmas but usually on)


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

Die hard 1 and 2
Planes trains and automobiles
Home alone


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

the great escape


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

All brilliant suggestions, great films.

However, and I can't believe I'm going to admit this on an open forum (or anywhere come to that matter) but the films I really enjoy at Christmas are.....

Love Actually and Bridget Jones!!!


----------



## Mrizzle (Aug 11, 2012)

It's a wonderful life...every year. A tradition I took on from my mother. Other than that, all the usual suspects mentioned.


----------



## InvaderZim (Aug 24, 2010)

Some years we'll get Gremlins on Netflix, nothing like Phoebe Cates looking all snugly like.









But Here's the ones we watch every year (and the only movies I own)

It is a bit cheesy but I like it. You just can't think about it too much or there are a little things that don't make sense:





This one is always fun:





This one stays the closest to the original story of A Christmas Carol of all the ones I've seen and you get Picard 





And finally, I usually manage to hold it together until he gets the telegram at the end


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

rkelly113 said:


> National Lampoons Christmas Vacation....followed by Santa Clause the movie....


Same as me !


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Bad santa


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

The Grinch. If you haven't watched it you must


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Tonight's Christmas film will be Jingle All The Way


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

JDO330 said:


> All brilliant suggestions, great films.
> 
> However, and I can't believe I'm going to admit this on an open forum (or anywhere come to that matter) but the films I really enjoy at Christmas are.....
> 
> Love Actually and Bridget Jones!!!


I'm with you on Love Actually. Cheesey but a great film to watch with the wife imo.
Oh, and the fact that Heike Makatsch really does it for me in this film!


----------



## InvaderZim (Aug 24, 2010)

I know its a bit late now but I forgot one:

A fun, high tech look at Christmas Eve. It has some great jokes/puns. My favorite is when they "rev up the engines".

Some might see some similarities between it and Arthur Christmas but this one came out 2 years before it.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Should add The Snow Man and the Snow Dog to the collection of things to watch on Christmas.

I was in tears as I've gone through the first bit of the story earlier this year.


----------

